# Selling my car to someone in Germany



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Someone is buying my car this weekend hopefully. He is traveling all the way from Magdeburg in Germany.

I'm meeting him at stansted airport and he will be paying in cash (British pounds). Is there anything unusual here at all as ive never sold a car to someone from a different country.

But with regards to the V5 and car tax etc what do i need to do? He said that he has German plates to go on the car from Calais onwards.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

I sold my R34 to in Southern Ireland, following the instructions here with no problem:

Taking a vehicle out of the UK permanently or temporarily : Directgov - Motoring

Dave.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

As long as it is (real!) cash no problemo, I've sold abroad more than once.


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

Sold my Nur V spec to a guy from Southern Ireland, he paid £40,000 in cash on collection. I got him to fill outhe V5, invested in a money checker. 
Job Done


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone from Germany is very unlikely to be fraudulent. I can assure you. carrying so much cash through the German airports if not kosher... is literally impossible. but of course you should do your own checks.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Take them to the local branch of your bank to pay the cash in directly imho.


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Dont panic if he is wearing sandals with white socks!!! this is not unusual its quite normal behaviour in the land of the sausage!!lol 

Actually got friends in Magdeburg so only an hour or two away!!

Last BM i sold was to a chap in Scotland, picked him up from Heathrow, with an envelop full of Scottish 100 pound notes!! not seen those before!

And i did the same thing flew from Berlin to Dublin to buy my 34, thats ended up costing me basically the purchase price again getting it to my standard!! Never mind, you win some.... 

Good Luck.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ru' said:


> Take them to the local branch of your bank to pay the cash in directly imho.


that was what I did when I sold my GTS-T to Germany,though the buyer was more than genuine and I still talk to him now and get regular updates on the car,I really do miss it


----------



## armt350 (Aug 23, 2010)

I live in Germany and bought my GT-R from a fellow in england. I flew in, looked at the car and handed the euro equivelent to his asking price to his bank and filled out the title paperwork (V5 i think?) and drove her home.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

ok thanks for the info guys! hes sent me a copy of his passport etc so he seems genuine!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I might know that guy  You may ask him if he previously owned a white R34 GTT with some Blitz rims 

I think you should have zero concerns dealling with him.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

GTRalex said:


> ok thanks for the info guys! hes sent me a copy of his passport etc so he seems genuine!


a copy of his passport? And you think a photo copy of a passport cannot be photoshoped if the guy was dodgy? :chuckle:
Forget about the copy of the passport, I would check that the notes are real mate. Take him to the bank to pay the money in your account, that's your best option and peace of mind :thumbsup:


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

mate once you have the cash and you have put his name on the log book your sorted ..
i,ve exported tens of cars out of the uk to greece it's no different to selling one in the uk 

can't think of any reason why you would need his passsport if he tells you his name is mickey mouse it make no difference to you


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi,

from Germany as well. I have imported a car from the UK (an Evo) before.

There are prolly over 100 Skylines imported from the UK in Germany, not including Evos, Silvias, Type Rs, etc.

I woudnt worry about it.

simply do this:

Go to the bank, and hand in the money there. That way no one can steal it and you can verify its real!

In your paperwork for the car, there is a something for export in there already. Meaning, that it wont be re-registered in the UK.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

all sorted guys car has now gone.

Now thinking should i of sold it


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

hope she's gone into good hands


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

thank god for that, you were panicking way too much. 
hope you buy another one soon though. It's an incurable disease.


----------



## Boostoff (Jan 11, 2010)

Sellers remorse? Looking forward to seeing another Skyline in Germany tho. Far and few between. Whats your next purchase with the money from selling?


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Sold my R34 Gtr to a company in germany.I got them to transfer £500 into my bank as deposit.

I picked them up from my local airport,took them to see the car once they where happy they paid cash in £50's 

filled in the v5 and got them to sign and date and time stamp this form downloaded form the AA.Car Buyers Guide - Advice : seller's contract - use this to record the details when you sell a car - The AA


----------

